
MIT scientists: Heat can act like sound wave when moving through pencil lead - furcyd
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/03/mit-scientists-heat-can-act-like-sound-wave-when-moving-through-pencil-lead/
======
gus_massa
-240F = -151C

A technical note: Whatever is above the temperature of boiling liquid nitrogen
77 K = −195.79 °C = −320 °Fis considered not too cold in a lab, because liquid
nitrogen is very cheap. (Something like a price of the same volume of coca-
cola.)

There is also an interesting idea hidden here. If it is possible to measure
something interesting in graphene at room temperature, perhaps you can measure
the same phenomena in graphite at a temperature that is above liquid Nitrogen
temperature.

